# Looking for custom harvesting in Central Texas



## amateurfarmer (Jan 11, 2015)

We are looking for someone to manage 90 acres of coastal in Central Texas. We purchased the property about 1.5 years ago and it has been neglected and will need some TLC to get it back to good condition and good quality hay. We would like someone to manage the whole project in exchange for a portion of the hay but other arrangements could be made. Send me a message if you or someone you know would be interested. Area is Temple/Belton.

Thanks.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Dustin Deaver Little River / Academy or Behind Sparks off of TX 95 254/721-0522. Does booth small squares & 5 ft RD bales.

Does Custom Farming of many kinds.


----------

